# MFWD drive system ?



## Archer-550 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys,
i tried a search to know avail.
Basically i know what MFWD stands for but does it mean that it is exclusively front wheel drive or? because some of the tractors for sale i see on the internet say they are mfwd and yet look to be 4wd. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 19, 2010)

MFWD. Mechanical Front Wheel Drive. 4 wheel drive

My tractor is MFWD. When not engaged only the 2 rear wheels have drive power. When MFWD is engaged all 4 wheels receive drive power.

Also when engaged the front wheels will pull slightly faster than the rear, creating a pulling effect.

I consider 4X4 and MFWD as equal.


----------



## Archer-550 (Oct 19, 2010)

okay so just to confirm if it is listed as MFWD then it is without a doubt 4x4?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/kb13/glossary.htm


Scroll down and read. Yes!


----------



## Archer-550 (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks wish i woulda found that on my google search


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 19, 2010)

What tractor you looking at?????
I've had over 20+++ well maybe more.


----------



## Archer-550 (Oct 19, 2010)

The thing is i don't even know where to start to look!
Im looking at picking up something afforable that can run a good winch and a loader for skidding and loading (if possible a splitter as well but i think on a budget thats not realistic). I live on flat ground so no uphill's. i figure 40 hp should be enough as i'll be felling birch mostly which isn't to large.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 19, 2010)

This will keep you busy!



http://www.tractorhouse.com/


----------

